# Sunday's Show and Tell ...1/26/20



## jd56 (Jan 26, 2020)

Let's see what relics you've found from the past week.
Whether, it be bike related or not.
Please, include pictures as we do love pictures!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## modelcarjedi (Jan 26, 2020)

I’ve been picking up rough Tonka,Nylint and BuddyL trucks lately. Scored these three yesterday. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 26, 2020)

Thanks to @Classic Cool Rides for these; 1947 Cycle Truck and ca. 1902 Pierce Cushion Frame. V/r Shawn


----------



## stoney (Jan 26, 2020)

Just a Hubley cast iron motorcycle toy for the collection, and an art deco hood ornament


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jan 26, 2020)

Been a good week, hustled the backroads from Richmond Va to Indy for the Hoosier Swap- 
Dredged up a few legit treasures along the way - 

A couple Miami built bikes, a Roughcycle Pacemaker and a Rami that I’ve been waiting to pick up for a while now- 





A ladies Lozier that I think will clean up but the drive to buy that one was the ca. 1900 wire rack, I’ve got adverts for it somewhere, it will get its own post eventually-





A fantastic early 7ft unicycle that matches closely the uni I have pictured with Patricia Valentine trick artist. 









This killer 1890’s bike shop stand / vice- bought from a bike shop owner who had bought it from a bike shop owner who had bought it from a bike shop owner. 





Handful of small bits





And these....these are bonkers...
A cache of unfinished original Corbin bell tops, beyond NOS....never drilled or plated. I will likely do both. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jan 26, 2020)

here,s my latest find all original 1937 schwinn deluxe jeweled tank autocycle


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 26, 2020)

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> here,s my latest find all original 1936 schwinn deluxe jeweled tank autocycle
> View attachment 1130047
> 
> View attachment 1130048
> ...



Nice--what is the head badge? V/r Shawn


----------



## Shawn Michael (Jan 26, 2020)

Jesse McCauley said:


> Been a good week, hustled the backroads from Richmond Va to Indy for the Hoosier Swap-
> Dredged up a few legit treasures along the way -
> 
> A couple Miami built bikes, a Roughcycle Pacemaker and a Rami that I’ve been waiting to pick up for a while now-
> ...



Those bell tops are crazy. You should have someone make molds of those and remake them. Cool find.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jan 26, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> Nice--what is the head badge? V/r Shawn



Lincoln head badge on this one


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 26, 2020)

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> Lincoln head badge on this one



I thought maybe that might have been the "Joes" bike that Mark M. found a few years ago. I heard that one was for sale too and it also had a Forebrake on it--which wasn't available until '37. V/r Shawn


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jan 26, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> I thought maybe that might have been the "Joes" bike that Mark M. found a few years ago. I heard that one was for sale too and it also had a Forebrake on it--which wasn't available until '37. V/r Shawn



your probably right 37 this bike came from mark mattei...............


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jan 26, 2020)

Not as phenomenal as that Schwinn..:eek::eek::eek: But still a cool small score!  I needed another one for another bike!


----------



## blackcat (Jan 26, 2020)

Hello;
Returner some time, a white DELTA WINNER prewar, thank Sean @stezell
And yesterday a blue DELTA WINNER prewar with a good curser.








Now at work!
Regards;
Serge


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jan 26, 2020)

I forgot!I finally got one of these babies ! Lil Brute!!


----------



## CeeBee (Jan 26, 2020)

I made a trip up to Indiana for the Hoosier swap meet and was able to bring a few things home to Tennessee. 







Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Phattiremike (Jan 26, 2020)

Jesse McCauley said:


> Been a good week, hustled the backroads from Richmond Va to Indy for the Hoosier Swap-
> Dredged up a few legit treasures along the way -
> 
> A couple Miami built bikes, a Roughcycle Pacemaker and a Rami that I’ve been waiting to pick up for a while now-
> ...



You’ve been busy Jesse, some fantastic finds!


----------



## Phattiremike (Jan 26, 2020)

I 



fo



un



d 



a 



I found a pair of bronze/brass motorcycles.  These were said to be from 1932 and from the top of trophies.  Super heavy! About 4” and almost 7” on the larger one.


----------



## Mark Mattei (Jan 26, 2020)

I’ve had this for a while, but I just got around to taking care of several condition issues it had this last week. For those of you of a certain age, you probably recognize this as an AMT 39/40 Ford coupe, originally issued in the early 1960s. I like collecting customized model cars that were created in the same time period I started customizing model cars.







View attachment 1130448











View attachment 1130438





View attachment 1130453


----------



## Kato (Jan 26, 2020)

CeeBee said:


> I made a trip up to Indiana for the Hoosier swap meet and was able to bring a few things home to Tennessee. View attachment 1130289
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk





The bike that didn't sell on E-Bay..........Congrats - nice score !!! 
I'm betting that one will clean up nice - super nice patina


----------



## CeeBee (Jan 26, 2020)

Kato said:


> The bike that didn't sell on E-Bay..........Congrats - nice score !!!
> I'm betting that one will clean up nice - super nice patina




I had to search Ebay to find his ad.  I believe it would have definitely sold on Ebay for more than I paid if he had started the auction at his swap meet price.  I'm glad it worked out the way it did!


----------



## Robertriley (Jan 26, 2020)

I found an Everest pack With the original leather straps for my BSA folding paratrooper bike.

I kind of like the one with the green cloth on it but I believe the one with leather is more correct.


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Jan 26, 2020)

'41 Snyder Built Comet.  Actually got it couple weeks ago, but just now got around to cleaning the dirt off.   Monterey Blue and Silver Gray.  The Cheng Shins gotta go!


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jan 26, 2020)

I didn't want to post this pic until I had made the deal, these aluminum castings were all dug by a detectorist outside of the original Corbin bell factory.  I will def. be attempting to have some of these re-cast and reproduced so that perhaps we can replace the boring tops of some more modern bells with a truly killer Victorian top.


----------



## Robertriley (Jan 26, 2020)

Jesse McCauley said:


> I didn't want to post this pic until I had made the deal, these aluminum castings were all dug by a detectorist outside of the original Corbin bell factory.  I will def. be attempting to have some of these re-cast and reproduced so that perhaps we can replace the boring tops of some more modern bells with a truly killer Victorian top.
> 
> View attachment 1130510



freaking AWESOME!!!!!


----------



## abe lugo (Jan 26, 2020)

those bells are awesome, if you want to make great castings, its best to have them molded and cast in wax, cleaned up and then molded.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Jan 26, 2020)

Found a cool, Roadmaster with great goodies on it!


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jan 26, 2020)

Still getting settled into the new shop space. Made a frame for the Rollfast sign today and got my pints of paint on the wall.


----------



## kreika (Jan 26, 2020)

Finally found the cable to complete my WD setup.



Thanks @bike


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 26, 2020)

Been preoccupied with some family stuff lately, but took a break and checked out our local swap this morning. So glad I did...




















Sweet leather straps from the infamous Allison Leatherworks






Couple items that showed up recently:


----------



## eddie_bravo (Jan 26, 2020)

@fordmike65

Nice finds...
But that seat has the springs facing the wrong way, best to pass it on over to me. I might be able to use it in that condition 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jan 26, 2020)

eddie_bravo said:


> @fordmike65
> 
> Nice finds...
> But that seat has the springs facing the wrong way, best to pass it on over to me. I might be able to use it in that condition
> ...



Pfffffffffft! I KNOW right??I think Mikes loosing his touch! ! !  Those fenders are wrong too!!


----------



## bicycle larry (Jan 27, 2020)

Dave Stromberger said:


> '41 Snyder Built Comet.  Actually got it couple weeks ago, but just now got around to cleaning the dirt off.   Monterey Blue and Silver Gray.  The Cheng Shins gotta go!
> 
> View attachment 1130503



this is a reel nice one , good to see you got it  from bicycle larry


----------



## Coot (Feb 1, 2020)

bikesnbuses said:


> I forgot!I finally got one of these babies ! Lil Brute!!
> View attachment 1130209



Ahh, the fork jack. Well employed, these things work wonders.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Feb 1, 2020)

Coot said:


> Ahh, the fork jack. Well employed, these things work wonders.



Yup!Used it on my Stingray..But having issues with the spring that keeps it in the "stepped" forward spot.   ,,


----------



## CafeCruiser (Feb 11, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> Thanks to @Classic Cool Rides for these; 1947 Cycle Truck and ca. 1902 Pierce Cushion Frame. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 1129998
> 
> View attachment 1129999




Are you selling the CT?


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 11, 2020)

Kleber said:


> Are you selling the CT?



@Kleber Already sold!  I'm no longer willing to ship but I will be in Charlotte this weekend if you are interested in this lot. Its an all or nothing thing though $1000. V/r Shawn








						Sold - Prewar Schwinn Cycle Truck Lot | Archive (sold)
					

This is a revised listing of the CT stuff I have. What you see is what you get. One semi complete bike serial B31956, 20" frame and fork (rare) serial I45183, and a frame fork serial B38519. You can see one of the forks has part of a stem still in it. Two different sets of braces but both seem...




					thecabe.com


----------



## CafeCruiser (Feb 11, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> Thanks to @Classic Cool Rides for these; 1947 Cycle Truck and ca. 1902 Pierce Cushion Frame. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 1129998
> 
> View attachment 1129999


----------



## CafeCruiser (Feb 11, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> @Kleber Already sold!  I'm no longer willing to ship but I will be in Charlotte this weekend if you are interested in this lot. Its an all or nothing thing though $1000. V/r Shawn
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@Freqman1 Yes, I'm interested. I can meet you in Charlotte this weekend. I tried to PM you directly but got an error message. Would you PM me so we can plan the meeting?


----------



## manuel rivera (Feb 11, 2020)

Jesse McCauley said:


> I didn't want to post this pic until I had made the deal, these aluminum castings were all dug by a detectorist outside of the original Corbin bell factory.  I will def. be attempting to have some of these re-cast and reproduced so that perhaps we can replace the boring tops of some more modern bells with a truly killer Victorian top.
> 
> View attachment 1130510



Wow! Awesome score! I live about 10 mins. Away from that building.


----------

